# Difference between SX2 and SX3??



## Chaws (Oct 12, 2007)

What's the difference. Spoken with a few big box store employees and get different answers all the time.


----------



## bowinchester (Aug 31, 2008)

From what i have heard it is just cosmetic but im not 100%


----------



## Chaws (Oct 12, 2007)

After a lot of reading and searching over on shotgunworld.com I think a majority of the change was they dropped around 1/2lbs from the gun weight over all and have slimmed up the entire gun and moved some weight towards the stock to help it hold better. Also cosmetically the action has been slimmed and looks a bit more advanced.


----------



## hunt61 (Aug 26, 2008)

I own both- a black 3" X2 and a Duck Blind 3.5" X3. Both with 26" barrels.

The X3 is 1 lb. lighter than the X2- the difference in weight is VERY noticeable on a long day of walking. The X3 also comes with different shims/spacers to adjust the stock. This is a very nice feature, the stock on my X2 is a little short for me and it shoots a bit high. When I bought the X3, I added 2 spacers to the stock and dropped the comb 1/16. It fits perfectly and shoots where it's pointed.


----------

